# 17 weeks , what a difference



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Wanted to drop a post about how every week makes a difference with us raising our pup. Just the week before my wife and I were having serious second thoughts with our pup if we can do this. It was especially challenging with our 8 year old daughter's interactions with the puppy. Tons of stress and doubt.

All of a sudden over the course of a few days after she turned 17 weeks, it was like we had a different dog. She seems more focused now and her train-ability has really increased. The big thing was around her interactions with my daughter. We had a serious sit-down as a family on how to act with the puppy and what to do when sharkies start , etc. This combined with what I think is a huge jump in maturity with the puppy has made a huge difference. Sharkies have dramatically decreased, i can't remember the last time she made a new hole in a shirt or wanted to chew on my hand or ears.

Now that she's a bit bigger and more stout I introduced her to our neighbor's V and we just had our second backyard doggy play time. We're both excited the dogs have playmates and we're going to look to get them together as often as possible. Its fun to watch them play and run full speed all over the place. Way more exercise than we can do on our walks or solo off leash time.

I just received a 100ft lead and am going to plan on using that to let her run free over at the back school fields. They but up against the woods. I remember reading here that with the long lead like that even if I lost control of the lead and they ran off into the woods it would eventually get tangled up. We'll be using a harness for this to avoid any neck injuries from abrupt stops. How do other's allow for off leash time in big open spaces while making sure their puppy doesn't run away?




  








IMG_2190.jpeg




__
Dan_A


__
Feb 17, 2021


----------



## Cavscout107 (Jun 11, 2018)

She's a cutie!!!


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

Thanks for giving us hope lol. We just got to 16 weeks and husband is getting a little dismayed. She seems to have less bite inhibition with him for some reason, she's relatively calm with me.


----------



## Nina - Åse (Dec 26, 2020)

Thank you so much Dan - like trumpet we are at 16 weeks and although we have figured most of it out teething has just started and my hands seem to be in for it again - also the jumping and dragging at jumpers is back as the favourite sport! Lots of praising when feet stay on the floor and a firm ‘leave’ when they don’t is our method of defence - hoping we get the 17 week hallelujah moment 🥰


----------



## Gurra (Feb 18, 2021)

Nina - Åse said:


> my hands seem to be in for it again
> View attachment 103201


Our 16w puppy is also worse with my SOs hands for some reason. He's been starting to bite a bit more aswell but as you all day we're pretty sure he's teething, got a couple of loose ones in the front, haha 😁


----------

